# Kaufberatung 120mm Fully



## sonic00 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre aktuell ein Speci Epic und schau mich jetzt nach einem Fully mit etwas mehr Federweg um - 120mm.
Trotzdem möchte ich weiterhin eine sportliche Geometrie. Daher kommt ein klassisches All Mountain nicht in Frage!

Wollt mal fragen, was Ihr hier empfehlen könnt.

Meine Favoriten bislang:
- Rocky Mountain MSL *Link*
- Simplon Kibo Carbon *Link*

was meint Ihr?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2012)

für mich ganz klar rocky MSL. Schau mal bei mir im album, da siehst du wie racig es trotzdem sein kann. Habe einige marathons mit dem bestritten. 

Hier mal ein foto...





Ach ja, ich hatte es mal bei 10,3kg unten. Musste aber noch teile wechseln, da die lenkperformence nicht mehr gut war. Jetzt wiegts so um die 10,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (12. Februar 2012)

Schaut gut aus dein MSL!

Die Ausstattung werde ich vom Epic übernehmen:
Easton EC70 Stütze
Phenom Pro Sattel
X.0/X.9 Gruppe
R1X Bremse
Easton EC70 Lenker -> wird evtl. ein breiterer
Hope Pro 2/ZTR Alpine LRS
Gabel wird wahrscheinlich ne Sid XX Worldcup

Wie ist denn die Wipp-Tendenz vom MSL? Muss man die Plattformfunktion oft dazuschalten?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Februar 2012)

Habe das ganze an den rennen relative straff eingestellt und hab da nie etwas dran gemacht. Ein kollege von mir fährt die hinterbaufederung an den rennen immer zu. Wenn härtere schläge kommen macht es ja von selbst auf und federt nach.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Februar 2012)

Hab mir gestern ein Cannondale rz one20 1 aus 2010 mit Lefty geleistet. Ist bei mir (ebenfalls) ein Federwegs Upgrade von einem 07er Epic gewesen. Konnte witterungsbedingt noch keine echte Probefahrt machen. Sitzposition ist aehnlich wie bei meinem Cd Flash, sportlich aber nicht zu gestreckt. Gewicht strebe ich mit ZTR Olympic/240S LRS so um die 10.5kg an, sollte klappen....


----------



## Flo7 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich werf mal das Trek Fuel Ex in die Runde...

9,38kg:







10,06kg:





Fährt sich super und mit entsprechend längeren Vorbau auch sehr sportlich 

Lg Flo


----------



## sonic00 (12. Februar 2012)

Nicht meine Liga, aber ziemlich cool 

Wo bekommt man denn nen Fuel Ex Carbon Rahmen günstig her??


----------



## Flo7 (12. Februar 2012)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Nicht meine Liga, aber ziemlich cool
> 
> Wo bekommt man denn nen Fuel Ex Carbon Rahmen günstig her??



Hm, keine Ahnung hab es als komplett Rad gekauft!!

Liste kostet der Rahmen 3499...

Lg Flo


----------



## sonic00 (12. Februar 2012)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung hab es als komplett Rad gekauft!!
> 
> Liste kostet der Rahmen 3499...
> 
> Lg Flo



Genau da ist der Haken - ein Kibo kostet 1200 weniger - das MSL bekommt man als Komplettrad zu dem Preis (okay, da muss man ausmisten...)


----------



## na!To (14. Februar 2012)

Definitiv Element MSL


----------



## MS1980 (15. Februar 2012)

ich würde das Kibo nehmen, soll ja wie das Stomp sein nur 120mm FW (zumindest das carbon Kibo) ... und das Stomp war/ist klasse

oder das günstigere Alu-Kibo, ist denn bissl mehr Tourentauglich,durch andere winkel ...

außerdem sieht das RM doch sehr Hecklastig aus, die Sattelstütze steht doch sehr schräg nach hinten ...

dadurch und durch das stark abfallende oberrohr sieht es komisch aus ...(meine Meinung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (16. Februar 2012)

Hab mit jetzt auch mal das Scott Genius 20 angeschaut-scheint ja ziemlich alles abzudecken?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blauer Sauser (16. Februar 2012)

Ein Spark wäre passender!


----------



## sonic00 (16. Februar 2012)

Aber die Lackierungen sehen meiner Meinung nach einfach bescheiden aus...
Werds mir trotzdem mal anschauen!


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2012)

Falls noch nicht zu spät, das Kibo Carbon ist eine Rakete. Ich bin es eher aus Versehen Probe gefahren. Wollte die Alu-Version, aber der Händler hatte nur die Carbon-Variante. Da war es um mich geschehen. Ich finde den Rahmen extrem gut verarbeitet und auch die Ausstattung (Pro) sehr gut gewählt. In den Mittelgebirgen genau das Richtige. Ich freu mich jedes Mal, wenns auf Tour geht. Wie es sich im groben Gelände (Alpen) macht, kann ich noch nicht berichten. Zumindest Tragen dürfte bei dem geringen Gewicht sehr angenehm sein.
Die Sattelstütze muss man allerdings direkt durch eine gerade ersetzen, sonst sitzt man doch etwas zu weit hinten.


----------



## sonic00 (4. April 2012)

trifft sich gut -hab den Kibo Carbon Rahmen bestellt!
Wird mit Sid XX, XT-XTR Mix, gerader Rotor Stütze, Ritchey Vorbau(?), Lenker und Hope-ZTR. Alpine LRS aufgebaut. 
Der Rahmen soll Mitte April da sein-bin sehr gespannt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS1980 (7. April 2012)

gute Wahl ...

startest denn ein aufbauthreat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (7. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> gute Wahl ...
> 
> startest denn ein aufbauthreat?



Mal schauen - erstmal muss der Rahmen kommen (mittlerweile steht er bei bike24 auf Liefertermin unbestimmt -> hoffe, mein Händler kann die KW16 halten).
Die Teile stehen auch fest, sind allesamt schon da oder bestellt. Der Aufbau dürfte also recht schnell gehen


----------



## sonic00 (12. April 2012)

Juhu, mein Rahmen kommt voraussichtlich morgen an - dann wird fleißig aufgebaut


----------



## MS1980 (12. April 2012)

Bilder nicht vergessen ....   

....  Bitte    Bitte ...


----------



## sonic00 (13. April 2012)

kleiner Vorgeschmack:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS1980 (13. April 2012)

sieht gut aus ...  gewicht bei welcher größe?


----------



## sonic00 (14. April 2012)

hab's nicht extra gewogen. Ist Gr 50!

  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MS1980 (14. April 2012)

sehr schade, hätte mich echt intressiert ...  mein Stomp(115mm FW)  lag bei 48cm bei 2090gr mit dämpfer und Steuersatzlagerschalen ....

wie ich sehe haben sie den Schriftzug "You can do it" immer noch


----------



## sonic00 (14. April 2012)

MS1980 schrieb:


> sehr schade, hätte mich echt intressiert ...  mein Stomp(115mm FW)  lag bei 48cm bei 2090gr mit dämpfer und Steuersatzlagerschalen ....
> 
> wie ich sehe haben sie den Schriftzug "You can do it" immer noch



Jupp, und der Schriftzug passt perfekt zur Extralite-Dame 
Nur der Vorbau passt optisch nicht dazu...


----------



## sonic00 (24. April 2012)




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2012)

Nicht übel, nicht übel... 


Wo bist du gewichtsmäßig gelandet?


Wie fährt's sich?


Hast du noch Veränderungen geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic00 (24. April 2012)

Danke für die Blumen.
Laut meiner Aldi-Koffer-Waage wiegt es 10,88kg.

Hab jetzt erstmal nichts mehr geplant.

Wenn wieder etwas Kleingeld da ist, evtl neXTR-Kurbel.

Gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Das Schmuckstück ist eben erst fertiggeworden. Evtl. gehts am Wochenende nach Lenggries


----------



## MS1980 (24. April 2012)

sieht sehr schön aus ... 

gewicht geht auch, obwohl ne Menge Potenzial für 9,..  da wäre


viel Spaß bei der Probefahrt ...


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2012)

Irgendwie fehlt noch ein weißter Gegenpol am Heck ... Ansonsten schick, besonders die Naben passen gut.
Wenn ich das so sehe, werde ich vielleicht auch mal den Vorbau umdrehen.


----------



## sonic00 (25. April 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt noch ein weißter Gegenpol am Heck ... Ansonsten schick, besonders die Naben passen gut.
> Wenn ich das so sehe, werde ich vielleicht auch mal den Vorbau umdrehen.



Da hast Du nicht unrecht. Eigentlich würde ein weißer Sattel ganz gut passen.
ABER:
1. sieht der nach ein paar Touren aus wie...
2. hatte ich den Speci Phenom Pro noch und der passt super

Mir gefällt es auch so.
Heut bin ich die erste Tour gefahren. Im Vergleich zum Scalpel und Epic fährt es sich deutlich touriger. Aber das ist okay so. Es hat ja auch mehr Reserven und deshalb habe ich mir den Rahmen ja gekauft.

Habt Ihr auch so einen hohen Druck im Dämpfer? Ich bin bei über 15 bar...


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2012)

Der weiße Sattel, den Simplon verbaut, sieht nach knapp 2 Monaten immer noch schnieke aus. Die weißen Look-Pedale allerdings nicht mehr ...

Druck im Dämpfer liegt bei mir zwischen 10 und 11 Bar. Bei 77 kg. Damit nutze ich den Federweg noch nicht einmal komplett aus.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## sonic00 (11. Mai 2012)

Hier mal Bilder mit neuem Sattel:


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2012)

Sehr gepflegte Terrasse und Rasen 

Der Sattel ist ja immer noch schwarz ... außerdem hängt er weit hinten.


----------



## dolf78 (6. Juli 2012)

Schaut geil aus.
Bin heute selber mit nem 50er Kibo Carbon kurz ein paar Meter testgefahren.

Allerdings würd mir der Rahmen in weiß besser gefallen so wie bei der Alu-Version.

Ich frag mich nur was für mich besser ist: Die Alu-Touren-Version (hab beim Bergauffahren des öfteren mal Probleme im Lendenbereich) oder ob ich die Carbon-Version genauso nehmen kann ohne dass man groß einen Unterschied merkt.
Die Verarbeitung eines nahtlosen Carbonrahmen wäre schon fein.

Ist der RockShox-Dämpfer leistungsmässig den hochwertigen Carbon-Rahmen und Shimano-Teilen gewachsen?


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2012)

Auch hier noch mal meine Antwort: 
Ich wollte ja auch erst ein Weißes Alu, weil mich das schwarze Standardeinerlei nicht anmacht. Ich bin mittlerweile aber nicht mehr böse, dass das Carbon-Kibo nur in schwarz (mit braunen Fabrtupfern) erhältlich war. Das Rad bleibt gefühlt viel länger sauber.

Bei Rückenproblemen im unteren Bereich würde ich mal ein bisschen mit der Sattelneigung spielen, zum Beispiel leicht nach vorne neigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

